# PC Tools Internet Security 2008 Beta – All-in-one Protection



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*PC Tools Internet Security 2008 Beta – All-in-one Protection*

*PC Tools Internet Security 2008 Beta – All-in-one Protection*

*More Info/Download*










PC Tools Internet Security includes Spyware Doctor, the worlds' most awarded anti-spyware protection. Spyware Doctor alone has been downloaded more than 100 million times; with a million more downloads every week. Millions of people worldwide use Spyware Doctor to protect their identity and PC security against spyware, adware and other tracking threats.

Spyware Doctor has consistently been awarded Editors' Choice and Best of the Year awards, by leading PC magazines and testing laboratories around the world, including United States, United Kingdom, Sweden, Germany and Australia. Spyware Doctor continues to be awarded the highest honors by many of the world's leading PC publications such as PC Magazine, PC World, PC Pro, PC Plus, PC Authority, PC Utilities, PC Advisor, PC Choice, Microdatorn, PC Answers Magazine plus numerous reputable 5-star ratings including CNET's Download.com and Tucows.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: PC Tools Internet Security 2008 Beta – All-in-one Protection*

Hmm.. is this free to test? Any known bugs?
Quite satisfied with ESS, but if I can get this for free during the beta period.. :grin:

Edit- I read the info right after posting. It's a 60-day trial. Not free. Like anybody is going to buy a beta program. :laugh:


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Re: PC Tools Internet Security 2008 Beta – All-in-one Protection*

PC Tools has a bad habit of that. I talked with them about it once, but no luck.


----------

